# Did you back Niche?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought it might be interesting to see just how many forum members backed the Niche project. If you did and are willing to disclose the fact, prose add your name to the list. Please do not reply to the thread if you did not!

1. dfk

2. dfk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep.

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross

5. Steveholt


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross

5. Steveholt

6. Nopapercup


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross

5. Steveholt

6. Nopapercup

7. Jaffro


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross

5. Steveholt

6. Nopapercup

7. Jaffro

8. Haz_pro


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

1. dfk

2. dfk

3. lake_m

4. Asgross

5. Steveholt

6. Nopapercup

7. Jaffro

8. Haz_pro

9. MatBat


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH


----------



## 322 (Sep 2, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. 322


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

I think @jlarkin backed it up as well.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

Adding 322 back on (interfering person that I am)!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G


----------



## Kilo (Dec 1, 2012)

GaryG said:


> 01. dfk
> 
> 02. dfk
> 
> ...


19 Kilo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak


----------



## Djhep (Jul 29, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've removed the "Color" tags. As it was a shade of gray, it would simply not show in Tapatalk "dark" theme. So just left on default colour.


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin


----------



## rytopa (Jul 18, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa


----------



## GeoffS (Sep 11, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

A bit too late, but we should have added the current grinder(s) so that we can see what to expect in the For Sale section next year


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and we ought to have asked if you backed the first 50, or subsequently!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin


----------



## markant (Apr 6, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Bondy


----------



## nuggy (Jan 22, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Bondy

34. Nuggy


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Body

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3







)


----------



## Kev J (Jan 2, 2011)

oop north said:


> 01. dfk
> 
> 02. dfk
> 
> ...


36. Kev J


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Body

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36 Kevj


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Body

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36 Kevj


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Body

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36 Kevj

37 BaggaZee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Now I know it'[s only meant to post whether you backed it or not...but I sort of need to say...Jeez Dave, talk about putting the pressure on me. God help me if it isn't as good as I tested on the prototype!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh yea of little faith!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

People love it when Somoeme puts their head on a block re a product. Absolves them of any responsibility for the purchase







. You know as well as I do, that someone somewhere will find fault with the grinder bit I recon you have a thick enough skin the deal with it @DavecUK


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> People love it when Somoeme puts their head on a block re a product. Absolves them of any responsibility for the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you done a good Job dave.

I'm a big boy and realise when I buy something that's a prototype I'm buying into an idea.

If it's good great, if not so I know I took a gamble


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Sep 13, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. David Body

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36 Kevj

37 BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36 Kevj

37 BaggaZee


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> 01. dfk
> 
> 02. dfk
> 
> ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38.PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38.PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38.PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38.PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)


----------



## Ninelives (Nov 29, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38.PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Apologies for the above post, think one to many may be responsible, could somebody correct the listing, thanks .... hick. Done! - Rob666


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I think I have the list back to normal. If you wanted to add your name @mines_abeer please do it again. (Or ask me)


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> I think I have the list back to normal. If you wanted to add your name @mines_abeer please do it again. (Or ask me)[/quote @Rob666 please tack me onto the list in the right position,might be the safest option, thanks for sorting this


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just had an email to say there will be a limited number available at £360 (plus postage) since the second early bird lot has sold out.. Still a bargain...


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Missed this post at the time:

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Missed this post at the time:

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)


----------



## LukeT (Aug 6, 2017)

Missed this one too. Really looking forward to the Niche arriving.

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks like between us all there should be some good conversation regarding settings for various methods and bean types etc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Looks like between us all there should be some good conversation regarding settings for various methods and bean types etc. Looking forward to it.


Me too!

Glad you found a home for the Sage btw


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Can someone add me? (I'm on tapatalk)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin	26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin	26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley


----------



## Dormouse (Aug 6, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes I'm in #58


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes - interesting email update a few days ago: "We are still very much on track to be shipping to you around the end of June."

Is that a slip or just a bit of expectation management " ... around the end of June ..."? I think it was just "June" previously.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just backed it, got a cream one to match the Kitchenaid and the Vitamix..









I'm a bit terrified the dude's just gonna scoop the cash and chip to Mexico but we'll soon find out!


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Just backed it, got a cream one to match the Kitchenaid and the Vitamix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're actually white ("pure white"), rather than cream, though they do look cream in some of the photos.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> I think they're actually white ("pure white"), rather than cream, though they do look cream in some of the photos.


DOH!

Oh well, all good, wasn't too worried either way, thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Yes - interesting email update a few days ago: "We are still very much on track to be shipping to you around the end of June."
> 
> Is that a slip or just a bit of expectation management " ... around the end of June ..."? I think it was just "June" previously.


Yes I clocked that one as well. I think you can safely say it won't be June now. But happy to be surprised if it is..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

lake_m said:


> Yes I clocked that one as well. I think you can safely say it won't be June now. But happy to be surprised if it is..


I read it the other way! Previously it said June.....now it is saying by the end of June (hopefully). I can cut a little slack if needs be. To bring a project that has been running some 5 years or so in on time, more or less is pretty good. is it going to really affect anyone if it is June 21st or July 30th?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Plus, the end of June, is June, you'll find most crowdfunded products saying a month means the end of said month. I'll be happy if they are shipping end of July based on my previous experience with kickstarter projects.

You have to expect delays with crowdfunding.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Certainly won't be anywhere near the decent espresso delay!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Certainly won't be anywhere near the decent espresso delay!


Or any MBK order! I'm really looking forward to the Niche Zero!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Or any MBK order! I'm really looking forward to the Niche Zero!


With the difference being an order with Knock is just that, an order with associated consumer protection. Though I have read/heard of very few instances where anyone has made such a claim. Not detracting the Niche or its team, hoping it delivers as everyone is expecting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> With the difference being an order with Knock is just that, an order with associated consumer protection. Though I have read/heard of very few instances where anyone has made such a claim. Not detracting the Niche or its team, hoping it delivers as everyone is expecting.


Surely kickstarter is just a platform for them to raise funds under, and once they enter production then that brings in a whole new set of rules. It would not be in anyones interest and bearing in mind that to get to kickstarter stage, the owners ploughed in tens if not hundreds of thousands of their own £ and the kickstarter funding was for tooling, to let substandard units go out or provide a poor level of service in the hope that globally, lots of idiots continue to buy it


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Surely kickstarter is just a platform for them to raise funds under, and once they enter production then that brings in a whole new set of rules. It would not be in anyones interest and bearing in mind that to get to kickstarter stage, the owners ploughed in tens if not hundreds of thousands of their own £ and the kickstarter funding was for tooling, to let substandard units go out or provide a poor level of service in the hope that globally, lots of idiots continue to buy it


But they could say "sorry chaps we can't manage to produce these" pull out you'd lose your investment, and they could then produce a different product... "The Alcove Grinder"

If they don't reach funding or don't manage to produce the product then you don't get your free gift (the grinder) in return for backing their project.

This is of course highly unlikely in this scenario, but it's why you should be sure any crowdfunding campaign has a hope of succeeding... I could start one right now to ask you to fund me to build an interstellar warp drive... And promise if you back me you can have a free trip to alpha centuri when it's finished... Probably June 2020....


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> But they could say "sorry chaps we can't manage to produce these" pull out you'd lose your investment, and they could then produce a different product... "The Alcove Grinder"
> 
> If they don't reach funding or don't manage to produce the product then you don't get your free gift (the grinder) in return for backing their project.
> 
> This is of course highly unlikely in this scenario, but it's why you should be sure any crowdfunding campaign has a hope of succeeding... I could start one right now to ask you to fund me to build an interstellar warp drive... And promise if you back me you can have a free trip to alpha centuri when it's finished... Probably June 2020....


I'm in


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Surely kickstarter is just a platform for them to raise funds under, and once they enter production then that brings in a whole new set of rules. It would not be in anyones interest and bearing in mind that to get to kickstarter stage, the owners ploughed in tens if not hundreds of thousands of their own £ and the kickstarter funding was for tooling, to let substandard units go out or provide a poor level of service in the hope that globally, lots of idiots continue to buy it


I completely agree with your comments about kickstarter and its purpose. My angle was not to kick out at Niche at all, more the cheap snipes I keep reading on here directed at MBK which I assume often are sourced from hearsay rather than direct experience.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Came within an ace of invoking the consumer protection with MBK and threatened them with it. Tamper arrived a week later...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Came within an ace of invoking the consumer protection with MBK and threatened them with it. Tamper arrived a week later...


That was an order though? You are pretty much doomed if it is a crowdfunding campaign, I believe.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just got an email from Niche saying once these last 10 on Indiegogo go(go) that'll be it til launch... so if you're thinking of getting one now's the time!

edit: thought I should add myself to the list!

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Finally committed to backing this project, promoted by the 'last 10' email

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just in....


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

After much deliberation I've decided to hold off for release, hoping for a stainless steel/chrome finish. I tried on a few occasions to contact people to ask questions and completely failed. While understandable it was disappointing. All being well £500 will still be a more than fair price so hopefully I won't feel too bad!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

KTD said:


> After much deliberation I've decided to hold off for release, hoping for a stainless steel/chrome finish... All being well £500 will still be a more than fair price so hopefully I won't feel too bad!


I have the same dilemma. Having been pointed to the niche by Stanic it seems to tick a great many boxes and the idea of getting in early is attractive... but... black... or the prospect of shiny stainless? Hmm


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Greydad said:


> I have the same dilemma. Having been pointed to the niche by Stanic it seems to tick a great many boxes and the idea of getting in early is attractive... but... black... or the prospect of shiny stainless? Hmm


Where does the quaint idea of a stainless one come from then? Regardless of the colour, surely it is its capability you buy it on


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Where does the quaint idea of a stainless one come from then? Regardless of the colour, surely it is its capability you buy it on


Think the possibility of other colours maybe being available once fully in production somehow turned into peeps thinking a chrome/stainless option in the future is a certaincy.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Where does the quaint idea of a stainless one come from then? Regardless of the colour, surely it is its capability you buy it on


With well over 90% of decent machines being stainless steel/chrome it would be odd to not have the option at some point in the future, looks come second on the list after capability!


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Where does the quaint idea of a stainless one come from then? Regardless of the colour, surely it is its capability you buy it on


tsk tsk it should really be shiny...

... but having just had to fork out 800 quid for a major 50k mile service on my car am desperately seeking reasons not to incur yet more coffee-related expenditure


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Greydad said:


> tsk tsk it should really be shiny...
> 
> ... but having just had to fork out 800 quid for a major 50k mile service on my car am desperately seeking reasons not to incur yet more coffee-related expenditure


Ha ha! My twisted logic uses the expense required on such necessities as car maintenance to justify the (proposed at this stage) expenditure on luxury items like shiny coffee machines (or have I got that wrong, the shiny coffee machine is the necessity!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Where does the quaint idea of a stainless one come from then? Regardless of the colour, surely it is its capability you buy it on


Not really people also but things on how they look in the kitchen and I have to agree with some others the niche is pretty ugly. But let's hope it is as good as it has been portrayed as it will be very good value for money


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> Ha ha! My twisted logic uses the expense required on such necessities as car maintenance to justify the (proposed at this stage) expenditure on luxury items like shiny coffee machines (or have I got that wrong, the shiny coffee machine is the necessity!)


you're quite right of course however the saddest part of my tale of woe is that I'd booked the car service before I was made aware of the Niche and ther fore unable to get out of it


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Not really people also but things on how they look in the kitchen and I have to agree with some others the niche is pretty ugly. But let's hope it is as good as it has been portrayed as it will be very good value for money


wouldn't say it was ugly more eccentric with it's hunched-forward go-get-em posture the white one looks like R2D2 on a mission but the black one looks cool and a shiny steel one would probably look like something retro from Flash Gordon, maybe Emporer Ming's teapot.

The engineering is clever and solves some interesting problems which appeal so functionally yes I'm sold but can I have it in shiny please?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Not really people also but things on how they look in the kitchen and I have to agree with some others the niche is pretty ugly. But let's hope it is as good as it has been portrayed as it will be very good value for money


No faulting that logic! I must be odd then. I could not give a rats arse how it looks, hence the love affair with the Mythos


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> No faulting that logic! I must be odd then. I could not give a rats arse how it looks, hence the love affair with the Mythos


I'm kind of with you on this as I can't think of any attractive grinders except the HG-1 but I'm not sure that counts as it's a hand grinder.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Feel the need for single dosing so I'm in

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black
​
63. Tohenk2 - Black version


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

Never added myself, might as well:

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevebee said:


> 01. dfk
> 
> 02. dfk
> 
> ...


66. Kyle T


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin 26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there any news coming from Niche? The blog and Facebook sites have little on no recent posts. I'd love to have one but I'm not convinced they will go into production.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Take a look through https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39577, lots of info there including from people who have had their hands on prototypes and pre-production ones made with the production tooling.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

They tend to update via their Indiegogo page, the last update was 6 days ago









https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/updates/all


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ncrc51 said:


> Is there any news coming from Niche? The blog and Facebook sites have little on no recent posts. I'd love to have one but I'm not convinced they will go into production.


Care to share your thoughts? I might learn something having put my name down and paid for two......


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

I doubt you can learn much from me, but here goes. I think it is a game changing grinder if it makes it into production at close to the projected price. I'm on the waiting list for September delivery of a Monolith Conical and the Niche should be capable of similar results at perhaps 1/3 the cost in the U.S. and an even better value in the UK or EU. However, I don't think this would be the first or last crowd funded project that got really close to production but never quite made it. It's very likely I would have jumped in early if I'd known about back when, but now I'll wait to see if production happens. Hopefully the U.S. market will be large enough to justify establishing a U.S. distribution point that could reduce shipping costs although shipping cost to the U.S. is quite reasonable.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I had looked there a while back. I'm hoping to see something a little more tangible - pictures of the first 10 pre production units, components being machined, something like that. It could be an amazing grinder for those of us that single dose.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ncrc51 said:


> Thanks for the link. I had looked there a while back. I'm hoping to see something a little more tangible - pictures of the first 10 pre production units, components being machined, something like that. It could be an amazing grinder for those of us that single dose.


I know it is a pain trawling through forum posts. Some members on here have been involved with this for the past 9 months or so. The company behind this are not your usual start up type, having a long distinguished career in innovation working with firms such as Kenwood

http://www.ndcltd.co.uk

Have a glance at the link. This project has been in the offing for quite some time, and Indiegogo was used purely for tooling costs. Just prior to launch, Niche collaborated with Dave Corby who is well known in coffee circles as DaveC who worked hand in hand with Bella Barista on the Alex Duetto to name but one. Dave thoroughly reviewed the grinder at prototype stage and it has now gone to pre production and is being rigorously tested around the UK by baristas and the like. Dave of course has it again to make sure his suggestions have been implemented properly.

I am trying to say I understand your thoughts re the risk you take, but I think there is very little risk in this venture. Apart from their CV, they have spent tens of thousands of their own money on this project, and, you are dead right. it really is a breakthrough for single dosing enthusiasts around the world, if it is as good as it seems. I hope you enjoy yours, when you get it


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> I know it is a pain trawling through forum posts. Some members on here have been involved with this for the past 9 months or so. The company behind this are not your usual start up type, having a long distinguished career in innovation working with firms such as Kenwood
> 
> http://www.ndcltd.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. That's an impressive site and I'm familiar with several of the products featured. Their cautious approach is much preferred to bringing a less than developed product to market. I think this has perhaps happened with at least one unnamed high end single dose grinder in the past. Thanks to all who have committed and are instrumental in bringing the grinder to market. And, yes I'll almost certainly get one.


----------



## ClaretPeter (Mar 12, 2018)

And me.


----------



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm in!!

72. Oblivion


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cut and paste^


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion


----------



## Jameszee (Apr 6, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

74. RoA19 been in for a while, but forgot to update here


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. Teejay


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

richwade80 said:


> 01. dfk
> 
> 02. dfk
> 
> ...


79. Cloughy - black version


----------



## moots (Nov 24, 2013)

80. Moots - Black version


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you realise what this means......80 people are going to be after me if it doesn't perform as I said!









P.S. Actually 81, because a mate of mine has ordered and didn't bother putting his name on the list.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Do you realise what this means......80 people are going to be after me if it doesn't perform as I said!


I'll just pitch it for sale and say nowt


----------



## moots (Nov 24, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Do you realise what this means......80 people are going to be after me if it doesn't perform as I said!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Do you realise what this means......80 people are going to be after me if it doesn't perform as I said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a quarter as good as you suggest then that's good enough - it would be about 4 times the price to get a Monolith etc!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Might as well add me to the list also - Black Version


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model


----------



## hangerhead (Oct 13, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model

85. Hangerhead


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 24, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model

85. Hangerhead

86. Teaboy- black version


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model

85. Hangerhead

86. Teaboy- black version

87. _HH_ - white


----------



## Rock Carver (Sep 28, 2018)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model

85. Hangerhead

86. Teaboy- black version

87. _HH_ - white

88. Rock Carver - Black


----------



## marknewham (Oct 9, 2018)

Black here


----------



## hifimacianer (Sep 27, 2018)

Black here too...


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

Please add me to the list. Black Niche.


----------



## Downunder55 (Apr 2, 2018)

I signed up for a Black one #1254, you early guy's must have been very patient .... I only ordered mine a few days ago and can't wait for it ....... is there any please to find what number they are up to in the shipping schedule ?


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Downunder55 said:


> I signed up for a Black one #1254, you early guy's must have been very patient .... I only ordered mine a few days ago and can't wait for it ....... is there any please to find what number they are up to in the shipping schedule ?


As far as I am aware they were shipping numbers 1152 - 1202. Its on the campaign page in the updates section it also states if you back now you will get it in early December. I saw some post on IG if they ordered one would be there in time for Christmas the answer was yes.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Paul K said:


> As far as I am aware they were shipping numbers 1152 - 1202. Its on the campaign page in the updates section


Where's that information?

In the updates section the last update I can see is update 44 commenting about grinder calibration.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Viernes said:


> Where's that information?
> 
> In the updates section the last update I can see is update 44 commenting about grinder calibration.


There was a communication direct from Niche with this info.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

Oblivion said:


> There was a communication direct from Niche with this info.


Oblivion is correct it was a direct commas from Niche. There is so much about Niche on the forum I lost track of where some info comes from


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

01. dfk

02. dfk

03. lake_m

04. Asgross

05. Steveholt - Ceado E37, backed first 50 Niche

06. Nopapercup

07. Jaffro

08. Haz_pro - Brasilia Rossi RR45 - Backed first 50

09. MatBat

10. Dayks

11. TonyCoffeeNewbie

12. MalcolmH

13. MediumRoastSteam

14. Syenitic

15. PPapa (Santos 4, Feldgrind, first 20)

16. 322

17. Russ

18. Gary G

19. Kilo

20. Rhys

21. pj.walczak

22. Djhep

23. donblacc

24. thenag

25. drawntowin

26. Rytopa

27. GeoffS

28. Deejaysuave

29. AliG

30. Rob666

31. jlarkin

32. markant -HG-1-first 50

33. davidbondy

34. Nuggy

35. oop north (I was number 3 )

36. Kevj

37. BaggaZee

38. PineappleMonkey

39. eddie57

40. MWJB

41. Timmyjj21

42. Apatche64 ( first lot)

43. Ninelives (I was number 100)

44. mines_abeer

45. ATZ

46. Chocky - (I went for a black one!)

47. Norvin

48. Phil104

49. salty (midnight black)

50. LukeT (white, somewhere in the first 50)

51. GingerBen (Black one)

52. db8000

53. martinierius

54. aoxomoxoa

55. brabzzz

56. soxley

57. Dormouse - black

58. Jon_Foster

59. AndyJH

60. iulianato - Black version

61. JayMac

62. Kennyboy993 - Black

63. Tohenk2 - Black version

64. burmanm

65. Stevebee - Black version

66. Kyle T

67. olivier - Black version

68. headgoboomboom

69. ClaretPeter

70. Gatty

71. Deeez Nuuutz

72. Oblivion

73. Jameszee

74. RoA19

75. Stevie-Heathie (black model)

76. Teejay

77. dan1502 - black model (for work)

78. richwade80 - black

79. Cloughy - black version

80. Moots - Black version

81. jonners

82. Paul K - Black Model

83. FuzzyFeltDeath - Black model

84. Pablosammy- white model

85. Hangerhead

86. Teaboy- black version

87. _HH_ - white

88. Rock Carver - Black

89. marknewham - Black

90. hifimacianer - Black

91. onthelathe - Black

92. Downunder55- Black

93. lune - Black


----------

